# some pics, oscar, convicts bichir



## BigDaddy420 (Oct 3, 2005)

my bichir







29 tall 







10 gallon







my O, sunshine







my 55 gallon


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice pics, I like the last full tank shot. Lookin good.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

nice oscar!


----------



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice pics. Great looking oscar! Your castle is lost! My buddy has a bunch of convicts and yours look great!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Niceee pics!! BTW what is the backround on the convict tank?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

wow, you can keep covicts in a 10 gallon!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots, love what you got going on the 29gallon :-D


----------

